# Good air freshners???



## n3ldv (May 25, 2008)

Hi I don't see many topics of good air freshners Or anything really to make the car smell really good? Is there nothing out there people use that's really good


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I am using the CG's ones at the minute. But prior to that I was using Poppy Corals. Great, fresh smell and lasted a while. Maybe not cheap though.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Autoglym Autofresh for me, and California Scents.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

AG Odour Eliminator leaves a lovely fresh scent.

Can't beat a black ice magic tree though.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

autobrites bubblegum air freshner is lush and one spray keeps it smelling fresh for ages


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Gliptone leather for me , Love that smell


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Disappointed with the California Scents to be honest, they just don't last long enough. The Tuccini sprays aren't bad. I'll be on the look for something with more longevity and a more 'manly' scent shortly


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Gliptone leather since I got the ST220, prior to that it was Auto Smart cool scent hanging air freshners and the blast spray or occasionally magic tree black ice.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

California scents off eBay seller babz media. 

The folks above who say they don't last are wrong. You just get used to the smell I think. 

Picked someone up in my work van the other day. Now I smoke in there. Eat in there. Drive it around all day etc so it's a well used van and I can't smell the cherry scent that's been in there over a month. 

She jumps in and shouts 'battenburb' at me. She cold smell it like it was just opened so that's my thoughts. 

Dave


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

CG new car sent for me, it has an unusual smell but I like it and a few sprays lasts a couple of weeks.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I :argie: Chem guys stripper scent


----------



## iris.zhang (Jan 17, 2012)

try some online stores,I also need some advice


----------



## hagler (Dec 30, 2011)

california scents for me, something with cranberry still makes my car smell sweet after 6 weeks and going strong


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

hagler said:


> california scents for me, something with cranberry still makes my car smell sweet after 6 weeks and going strong


Naaaa the only one that really lasts is the cherry one tried near enough all the flavours and cherry wins hands down.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Best air freshener - open window


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

This is a bit like asking what aftershave you should try. Scents of all sorts are very personal.

That said, I'm disillusioned by the California scents too. 

Father Christmas bought me two (cherry and something else that I can't remember now). They were way too overpowering for my little car, so they both ended up being house air fresheners.

Both were completely ineffective after three weeks or so, and it's nothing to do with just getting used to the smell  In fact, towards the end of the cherry one's life it started smelling distinctly... how to say this in a politically correct way... spicy!

I generally don't use anything, preferring the "leather" smell from my interior care products, but when I do need something I give a quick spritz of CG New Car spray (an acquired taste!).

If there's a specific smell - like the lovely aroma of stale takeaway - then some So2Pure does a great job of completely neutralising it.

Everything else I've ever tried in over 20 years of motoring smells excessively artificial. Sometimes nice, but artificial. 

It's all psychological though. Sort of like when you spray the bog. It smells nice, because it's a perfume, but you just know there's something nasty lurking underneath... and that's how I feel when I get into a well scented car!


----------



## nordcore (Jan 31, 2012)

I used to have :
-wunderbaum black classic (it was very good but i don't like too much anything hanging in the car)
-california scents designer polo (very weak, dissapointed)

but today i bought mon areon ken black ice - http://areon-fresh.com/products/areon-ken-air-fresheners/, and i must say it's fantastic (for now it is very intensive, smells like a male cologne-similar to wunderbaum black classic but in my opinion much better), so from these the mon areon black ice is my winner.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

n3ldv said:


> Hi I don't see many topics of good air freshners Or anything really to make the car smell really good? Is there nothing out there people use that's really good


Gliptone Liquid Leather. Best so far and lasts.


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't use anything, just make sure the car's kept clean. 

Works brilliantly!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Cali scents for me


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> AG Odour Eliminator leaves a lovely fresh scent.
> 
> Can't beat a black ice magic tree though.


AG Odour eliminator is brilliant! Smells so nice, I spray it around my house...... :argie:


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe (Feb 7, 2011)

Does the gliptone leather one smell like real leather? Doe it smell as good as DrLeather wipes?


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

The LTT leather aroma REALLY smells of leather.
I haven't tried it in the car yet, waiting for the new car smell to go :argie:


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Auto smart bubblegum blast, I can't get enought of it!!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> CG new car sent for me, it has an unusual smell but I like it and a few sprays lasts a couple of weeks.


Not overly sure about the couple of weeks but this is what I am using at the minute. Very nice smell but by the views on here its either a love or hate type smell


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

All Jelly Belly air freshners. Last about 6 weeks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CG Stripper Scent for me :thumb:


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

spray ones i find dont last at all, best for longevity are california scents with the lid half open, but i find that i have to have a neutralizer in the car for a few days between changes. thats just my findings though


----------



## Hinch (Dec 1, 2011)

Autobrite bubblegum. Smells even better after a day or two.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

I find the AS stuff actually lasts quite well for a spray. Also if you spray down the air vents it lasts more aswell


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I like spray airfresheners and my fav is Mangochello Air Freshener by CG woman loves it  ,I was disapointed in california scent durability


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Jelly Belly 3D Air Freshener. A tad on the expensive side (£3.50), but if you find a supplier, you can get them in bulk alot cheaper. I found a shop locally and now get them for £2.50 per. And they come in a range of smells and are BEAUTIFUL! 

Enjoy


----------



## PimanUK (Nov 19, 2011)

star said:


> The LTT leather aroma REALLY smells of leather.
> I haven't tried it in the car yet, waiting for the new car smell to go :argie:


If you have a leather interior this really is the business. Spray some on a couple of cotton wool pads and place under the front seats.

It lasts a long time but as with all smells you will get used to it even though it is still there.

It is not meant as an 'odur eater' but with a clean interrior it adds that finishing touch.

James


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

I find cali scents to be hit and miss. Some smells last for a while and others don't last.

I am still using golden state delight after 4 months, I moved it from my car to my room and it smells delicious


----------



## Frankie (Nov 16, 2011)

AG AutoFresh works well, I discovered recently a product in a small aerosol bottle , called "new car" from Dr Marcus, it has a long lasting pleasant smell and cost only €2,45.
The only place I ever found it was La Jonquera Spain, maybe somewhere in the UK as well?


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

What is LTT?


----------



## PimanUK (Nov 19, 2011)

turboyamaha said:


> What is LTT?


LTT is LTT solutions, or LLT Leather Care. It is a company that produces a number of cleaning and protection products for leather.

Stick LTT Leather into google and it should come back as the first result.

James


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

seeing as no one else has mentioned it.... I use a couple of these under the driver and passenger seat, folded over the foot well warmer duct. 
On a hot day they come into their own
It instantly freshens the car up and lasts ages. So long in fact i think they have renamed the sheets to something else since i last bought them.
They cost pennies each too.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

^^I did not find these very effective at all^^


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

depends what youre after i suppose. I personally dont like the sickly sweet smell which often comes with some car specific air fresheners.

If ive had hot food in the car and want an instant blitz i'll use either some Oust or Febreez from the house.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a Mk2 Golf, and for the proper old skool effect, I have a 'Feu Orange'


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

organisys said:


> I have a Mk2 Golf, and for the proper old skool effect, I have a 'Feu Orange'


Oh yes! I remember my old man having these in his company VW's


----------



## Car Air Freshener Shop (May 15, 2009)

What about Yankee Candle Car Jars? Yeah, ok. A little 'feminine' but at least all of the fragrances are realistic rather than artificial. Bit expensive though and don't last all that long!

We'll be selling the YC Car Jars soon enough when our website launches.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Agree with above.

I have the vanilla cupcake in my house and bought the Yankee candle air freshner too... Very impressed as there a natural smell. Lot of air freshners seem to be very artificial these days. 

Also 'Strawberry Buttercream' on Yankee candle freshner is v nice too.


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

rydale13 said:


> What about Yankee Candle Car Jars? Yeah, ok. A little 'feminine' but at least all of the fragrances are realistic rather than artificial. Bit expensive though and don't last all that long!
> 
> We'll be selling the YC Car Jars soon enough when our website launches.


lit candles in the car?!:doublesho


----------



## Car Air Freshener Shop (May 15, 2009)

haha! Imagine that... Lit candle on the dash...

No mate, they have the same Yankee Candle fragrances but they're hanging fresheners. Card soaked in fragrance. Similar to Magic Tree but with more realistic fragrances.

Bit pricey though, nor do they last very long but they do smell AWESOME! Beware. They WILL make you want to eat every time you drive!


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

cali scents, cherry, if you want your car to smell like a cherry bakewell everytime you open the door, buy nothing but these


----------

